# Diesel tune and delete / exhaust questions



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

@brad Herr has the delete and a straight pipe. The delete tune and nessecary parts include a downpipe that goes in place of the DPF. FWIW the delete tune brings the car up close to the theoretical torque limit of the transmission. There aren’t any replacements or mods for the transmission so you can’t turn it into a sleeper hot rod. 

I’m a little past a year since my delete with only the DPF removed. The remaining emissions compontets don’t seem to be causing any issues and there was a slight change to the sound when the DPF was removed.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

TX CTD said:


> @*brad* Herr has the delete and a straight pipe. The delete tune and nessecary parts include a downpipe that goes in place of the DPF. FWIW the delete tune brings the car up close to the theoretical torque limit of the transmission. There aren’t any replacements or mods for the transmission so you can’t turn it into a sleeper hot rod.
> 
> I’m a little past a year since my delete with only the DPF removed. The remaining emissions compontets don’t seem to be causing any issues and there was a slight change to the sound when the DPF was removed.


How did your fuel economy fare?


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

It’s probably gone up a little. I’m in the middle of Texas between the hills and the high speed limits I’ve never been anywhere near what a lot of people report without a tune. 1 or 2 mpg which is hard to see when you don’t drive to the same places day after day.


----------



## Cynical (Jul 31, 2018)

Oh thank you Tx CTD. I just wanna change the exhaust note to be a bit more aggressive, make the engine come alive a little with a horsepower and torque boost and most importantly remove the input lag when first putting your foot down on the pedal. 

That is my goals really. I don’t need a sleeper haha. Just want it to look nice and have some life to it. Plus I like a nice exhaust note. 

I’ll invest in a real muscle machine down the line that I’ll drive more reservedly. I just don’t want a bone stock daily driver. I’d love an mpg gain even a small one. 

That’s just the gravy though ?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201...0353-delete-tune-down-pipe-now-available.html

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/193-gen1-diesel-fuel-economy/167746-going-1-000-mile-tank.html


----------

